# What's the difference between heavy cream & whipping cre



## joyful429 (Dec 24, 2002)

What is the difference between heavy cream and heavy whipping cream????


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi joyful429,

Welcome to DiscussCooking.  

Heavy cream or heavy "whipping" cream, has 36 - 40% butterfat and when whipped it holds its form and doubles in volume. Heavy cream is used for filling and decorating pastries.   So, no difference between heavy cream and heavy whipping cream.  But, just plain whipping cream has a butterfat content of 30%.  It whips but not as well as heavy cream, and will not hold its form long. Good for fillings but does not hold up well for piping. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 5, 2003)

*days long gone........*

When I was a lad, the milk delivered in bottles early every morning to our front porch was raw Jersey milk.  It's natural cream content equalled that of heavy cream today.  And, oh, it was sooo good!  Not like the whitewash mis-labelled "Milk" today.

Just the other day I accidently poured myself a glass of half & half - what a wonderful childhood memory it recalled!

That's what happens when you're an

oldcoot


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2003)

OK oldcoot, you have some competition here! LOL

When our milk was delivered it was brought every other morning or so in quart-size bottles, bright and early, and put in the  the milk chute.   A metal box built into the house with a door at the outside and inside (for those unfamiliar with milk chutes) right beside the side door.  It was probably 18" x 18" the best I can remember.  Depending on the number of empty bottles in the milk chute that was how many bottles were left.  My dad used the cream at the top for his coffee and I would sit on his lap and gladly help him drink that coffee.  But because all of us thought this cream at the top was too rich to drink it was his duty to drink the cream off the top of the other bottles for us.  We thought it was some great sacrifice he was doing for us - little did we know that he absolutely delighted in providing this service for us!!   

I guess depending on where you grew up depended on whether you had a milk chute or not.  I grew up in northern Ohio so the weather was condusive to a milk chute.  I wouldn't imagine that very many southern homes would have one.  

Thanks for taking me back!!!  Now my joints hurt even worse with the reminder of my age!!!!!   :roll:  :P


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 5, 2003)

*"ice" cream*

If you had a milk chute, unlike us poor folk her in Los Angeles in the 20's  &  '30's, your milk never froze in the winter, like it sometimes did here.  (Yes, it occasionally gets down to 27 or 28 here in L.A. )  When the milk froze, it would expand, pushing a column of frozen cream up, lifting the paper bottle cap (I used to collect those - did you?) a couple of inches.

We had to be quick those cold mornings, for the neighborhood cats would lick it off if we didn't get it first.  Then the cream from one bottle would be carefully divided twixt the five of us, allowing about a tablespoonful of delicious "icecream" apiece.  My Dad was not as protective as yours:  he risked our lives by allowing us to share the cream.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2003)

OMG - I thought about the paper cap but then didn't mention it!!!! ROFL

Oh yes, rich, rich, rich.  A few years ago I went to the neighborhood I was raised in until I was 12, where we had that high-dollar milk chute!  The house was at least 900 square feet - Oh, did I say 900????  How silly, I meant 9,000 - NOT - It was this little, tiny box but EXACTLY the same.  Same aluminum awnings on the two front windows, same little set of cement steps - but it had sort of a lean-to (sp?) carport barely hanging on!!! LOL

I knew my father was a brave man for saving us from that cream!!!!  I don't remember the frozen aspect though because my father sacrificed his life every morning for us before we probably even saw it!!!  But then again maybe the milk chute helped protect it somewhat.


----------



## ramydam (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey, such memories aren't limited to you "oldtimers."  It took me half the year I was abroad to get used to my host family's milk (they picked it up from the dairy down the road; even plain milk in the store was 3.5%; this was more like 4.5%) and now I miss it!


----------



## 62Gidget (Apr 14, 2004)

*Cream*

I lived in the country & got to milk the cow every morning before going to school.  That fresh Jersey cream was so very rich.  I'd love to be able to find raw milk & cream in Portland, Oregon now.   There is no taste like the real thing.  Lots of people don't have allergies to the raw.  And I prefer cows milk to goats.  My preference. 
I have learned that the ultra pasturized cream does not work as well for whipping.  Not all stores sell, just plain whipping cream.  Most store personnel don't know the difference.


----------



## lindatooo (May 9, 2004)

Gidget you're absolutely right - the ultra-pasturized cream does not whip as well as the other.  I remember being able to buy 5% milk....YUM!

If you're gonna drink skim you might as well drink chalk and take a calcium pill!

2


----------



## LynnT (Sep 12, 2004)

*Milk*

This is my first day on this board.  It was great to read the discussion about milk.  It brought back some wonderful childhood memories.
Our milkman had a truck that had an opening in the back with the cases piled on either side, with chunks of ice on top.  In the summer, he would chop off pieces of ice for the kids.  It was great.  But even better was when , in the Springtime, he brought baby animals --goats, sheep--in the back of the truck and let us pet them and, sometimes, feed them a bottle.  The Board of Health would never allow it today, but nobody ever got sick from it.

As for the cream on top, most of the time my mom shook it up so the milk would taste richer.

Thanks again for such a friendly forum.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 13, 2004)

*Hi Joyful*

kitchenelf explained the technical difference between the two.  However if you go a regular grocery store in the US you mostly find the terms used interchangebly and they mean the same thing.  

It's a different story outside of US or if you go to local farmer markets where they carry produce from all over the world where they have another variety of cream that is true heavy or table cream.  I have seen those also sold in cans and are made by Nestle.


----------

